

Japanese geeks offered smaller-than-Eee little laptop - thinkingserious
http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2008/04/15/kohji_rolls_out_eee_rival/

======
icey
Honestly, I'm starting to get to the point where I'd like to have an Eee or
something like this as a "Glovebox" computer - I don't always like carrying a
laptop, but sometimes it'd be handy to have something bigger than my phone to
compose emails or SSH out somewhere to take care of something.

------
brk
Neat. I love my Eee, but it could use more storage. Would be nice to see this
unit offered without the Windows tax.

